# iPhone 6 Lautsprecher Probleme (leise)



## cfabio94 (30. Mai 2016)

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich habe seit einem Monat das Problem, dass mein Handylautsprecher (nicht Hörmuschel) sehr leise ist und blechern klingt. Dadurch höre ich meinen Wecker nicht richtig und verpasse oft Anrufe und Nachrichten. Ich habe mir einen originalen iPhone6 Lautsprecher bei Fonefix gekauft und ihn eben ausgetauscht, er hört sich jedoch genauso besc**** an wie vorher.  Ich hatte keine Einstellungen oder ähnliches verändert, es kam einfach plötzlich (war auch nicht runtergefallen oder so). Hatte auch das Handy komplett von innen und außen gereinigt.
*Meine Frage: *Was kann ich tun, woran liegt das Problem? Hat jemand damit Erfahrungen gemacht oder kann mir einen Rat oder einen Link mit Infos schicken? Ich hatte längere Zeit gegoogelt, aber nichts dazu gefunden.
Ich freue mich und hoffe auf eure Antworten


----------



## cfabio94 (31. Mai 2016)

Hab das Problem gelöst. So bescheuert es klingt.. jmd im Handyshop hat mir seriöser Weise mit einer Nadel das Gitter vom Lautsprecher durchgestochen. Jetzt ist es wieder laut wie vorher. Ich kam nur nicht darauf, weil ich das Gitter mit KontaktLR und Druckluft 2x von innen und außen gereinigt habe und es am Ende sauberer war, als das von 3 anderen iPhone6 Besitzern, die das Problem nicht hatten. Hoffe ich konnte Leuten die das Problem ebenfalls haben oder bekommen helfen  Wen es stört, kann ja das Gitter austauschen für wenig Geld.


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (31. Mai 2016)

Aha ok, hab mich schon gefragt was da wohl los ist, sonnst hätte ich dir externe Lautsprecher empfohlen.


----------

